#    :(
2007  2004-2006
   2004  ( 6%).    1 ,     . 

1.         .2?
2.     2004,2005  2006     ?

----------


## .

1.  .
2. .  -     .      ,      .

----------

?            ,         ,        .

----------


## stas

:Smilie:

----------

..    ,      :
1.    = 1
2.      = 2
3.     = 3
4.    = 4
5.      = 5  6
6.  = 7
( , ,  )

    (.,  )       ,            

   ?

----------

:
          ...  ... 31.12.2006  .....,          ....

----------


## .

**,    ,        -  ,    84    .     6     .    -   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


    ,     - .

----------

> ,     - .


  :Big Grin: 
 :yes:

----------

> **,    ,        -  ,    84    .     6     .    -


,   :   ,       84 ?

----------


## .

**,     ,    ?

----------


## 1995

?

----------

To .,

   -   . ..    ,     -,     .2    .

----------


## 1995

.2   ?

----------


## .

**,       ?       . .

----------


## hdm

.

----------

,  ,      . 
,      6%   ,      ?

----------


## 1995

> ,      6%   ,      ?


  ,  15?

----------

> .


  :Wow:  ,   ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
       ... 


> ,      6%   ,      ?


          2  15-30 .    .  ,    ,       2?
.       -   :Wink:  ,     ,        :Big Grin:

----------

1    .      -  ? 

       .  ? .2

----------


## hdm

> ,   ?


!!!      .     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   ::nyear::  -

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,  ,      . 
> ,      6%   ,      ?


     -15%    .                 .     ,      -  .    - : 
: ..., ,      "..."  .... ...... .
...
:     ...     .
.1  .2      -     .      (          )
 -  .  :Smilie:

----------


## 1995

*Helper-2005*, ,    :Smilie:

----------

-

----------


## Galateya

"",  6%,       01.01.2005  31.12.2006.(   )
   :
   ?
.       2   ?        ?

----------


## .

,     .        ? 


> 01.01.2005  31.12.2006.(


  ?    ,   ,      .



> ?


        ?

----------


## Galateya

> ,     .        ?   ?    ,   ,      .
>         ?




   ,      . :Frown:  
   (   )       ?

----------


## .

,      ,  "                          ;".
 , - ,      ?    ?

----------


## Galateya

> ,      ,  "                          ;".
>  , - ,      ?    ?



.
         .          ,     ,      ,           .

----------


## .

,    .   ?

----------


## hdm

> ,    .   ?


    ! 
        6% ,     ,  ,     !    3     :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Expert

-    -  ,  ? -  ?

      - .      -    ,     . ,        . 

   ?        (   -?)    ,    ?
       .        ?
 ,        .

     ,        ?

       .
        .

     ,   -     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


     ,   , .

----------


## Expert

,  !   - ,  .

----------

> ?
> 
>       - .      -    ,


  , .  ,   -  ,   ....

----------


## hdm

> ,  !   - ,  .


           !
       ?

----------


## Andyko

...  ...   ...   ... ...

----------


## hdm

> ...  ...   ...   ... ...


   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

...      .       ,    .      .          .

----------


## 1995

*hdm*,     ?

----------


## hdm

> *hdm*,     ?


     .
      ,     !

----------


## hdm

> ...      .       ,    .      .          .


        !
  ,          ..?

----------


## Andyko

> ,          ..?


 ,       ,    - .

----------

> ,          ..?


      .

----------


## 1995

> .


 ?  - .

----------

> ?  - .


.   :



> ,          ..?

----------


## hdm

> ,       ,    - .


    ,    ?

----------


## hdm

,       !

----------


## Expert

???         .

  ,                       !

     -     !      -    ,         !

----------


## hdm

,       - ,     !   :Wink:

----------


## .

?        ? -. ,      ?  - .      ,     ?       ,          ?

----------

> ,          ?


,        .

----------


## .

,   - .           .

----------

> ,   - .           .


      ...

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ,     ,  ...

----------

> ,     ,  ...


  ,    -.

----------

> ,     ,  ...


,  ,    .,                .

----------


## Andyko

: go to #53

----------

> : go to #53


  ...  ,               .  ,  ....

----------


## .

> .


 ** ?  .

----------

> ** ?  .


      ,    -   .  ,       -             .

----------


## .

,      ,  ,  ?

----------

> ,      ,  ,  ?


  .   -  ,   -    ....

----------


## hdm

..
    ,           ?       ? 
,       ,          2-?  
 :Wow:

----------


## hdm

!!!   :Wow:      ,      ""  !!!
  !!!

----------

.    .   ,       .  . ,  , 2    .          .         9     .

----------


## hdm

!        ?     ?

----------


## Galateya

> .    .   ,       .  . ,  , 2    .          .         9     .



  ?

----------


## Elena L.

,      /      .  ?

----------


## L_mouse

> ,      /      .  ?

----------


## .

.      ?   ,   ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

> .      ?   ,   ,


, ,    . ,  ,     ,   .
          ,      ,       ?
..       .      , ..  , ,   .  1,2,3  -    ,    - .   ,      ?

----------


## .

,       ,      ,     .
!        .   - .    ,     ,        .   ?  ?    ?

----------


## L_mouse

> ,     ,        .   ?  ?    ?


    ,  4    ,      .    ...    -     -.        . -...        . ,  .

----------

> .


 ?


> - .


      ,   ,   9 .        ...

----------


## Kantry

> ,       ,      ,     .
> !        .   - .    ,     ,        .   ?  ?    ?


, ,      ,      ?   - ,   ,     ,     .  ,     .

----------


## .

(  13%) . ,       .

----------


## Dishar

*.*, 



> (  13%) . ,


 :
1.     ,      ?
2.      ,        ?

----------


## .

1.  -        .
2.  .

----------


## Dishar

*.*, .   9 . ""    .  (  )         ?

----------


## .

?   :Smilie:   ,   ,    ?

----------


## Dishar

, *.*,

----------


## Paul_P

> **,    ,        -  ,    84    .     6     .    -

----------


## .

*Paul_P*,         .     ,   3   ,      ?      3 ?
,    ,   99  .

----------


## Paul_P

> *Paul_P*,         .     ,   3   ,      ?      3 ?
> ,    ,   99  .


              .

----------


## .

.    .



> 


  .    ,

----------


## Paul_P

> .    .
>   .    ,


          ,    ,     .

----------


## .

.   ?

----------


## Paul_P

> .   ?


 !

----------


## Andyko

,    ,        .

----------


## mvf



----------


## L_mouse

.
      3 .    9%.     ,  .
1.  ?     ?
2.     ?   ,   ?     ,     ?

----------


## 999

......
        ....

     :  ,  . ,  9%      ???

----------


## .



----------


## Helper-2005

> ,  . ,  9%      ???


 9%       -.



> 1.  ?     ?
> 2.     ?   ,   ?     ,     ?


1) 
2) 


> ?     ,     ?


 2   :Smilie:

----------


## dana

,       -            ?        ,    .           ?

----------

.
      ""?
-,   , , , 365   ,   365 ,    280    280 ,    -  ?

----------

-    ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Helper-2005

> -    ?     ?


  :Smilie: 
.   22   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Ps

> 9%       -.


 ,   ? 
  9%,      6%?
  -    (  )?

----------


## .

-  ,       ,    .

----------


## Murmushonok

.     9 . 2007. -     . 
 ,   ..  ,       .      .
.

----------


## .

.   ?     ?  :Smilie: 
  .

----------


## Murmushonok

*.*,     - ", -,    ,   -        " ?

----------


## Katerina3783

:     6% .    ,    .     -  .       :Wow:         1 .     10      .      :
-      1 ;
-    1 ;
-         (   -   , ..       );
-   -;
     ,   ,  + 2   1,      :EEK!:

----------


## .

-     .
,   .

----------


## ivva

2 ,   .  ..     ,     ?

----------


## .

- -,   ,      .

----------


## figura

..       2007.    ? ( 6%)

----------


## .

,          ? ,          ,       ,        ,  .

----------


## figura

?..

----------


## .

*figura*,    ,      .    ,   .    .

----------


## L_mouse

> ?..


    ?
  :    -      .  ,  .
 .       ,        (    )    .        ,       (    ),     ,    .

----------


## .

*figura*,       ,    .         ,      .

----------


## figura

21.12.07,         ..      )..   ? (        )

----------


## .

*figura*,  .   ,   .

----------


## evka

,              ?     ,   -    .      ""?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ?

----------


## L_mouse

.
,    :  99  84.1 1100 ., ..    1100 .
    ,    1000  .
  90   (1000*9%), ,    - 910 .
1.    ,   1000   910?
2.           ?
 84.1 ( 84.4)  75 - 1000 
 75  68.1 - 90 
 ?

----------


## mvf

1. 1000
2. .   , 
84 - 70
70 - 68

----------


## Amalgam

!
,     84 ,  , 100 000,    - 60,      100  .      ?         ,     2008 ?

----------


## L_mouse

,               .
       .

:   2007     2008  1000 ,       2008  - 500 ,      - 500 .          .
  -   -2?  .3     13%,    ?

----------


## .

> ?         ,     2008 ?

----------


## Murmushonok

.    9 . ,       .     -       2006.,      2007.?

----------


## zorro_z

> .  
>  . ,  , 2    .          .


   ,    -      .

----------


## .

> .


 ,  ?       ,  ,    ,      .   .  ,   9%.    .

----------


## zorro_z

,      (..3 ,  66),
   "     "  .
,  , , ,    ,  .

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,   ,    :Smilie:   :Smilie:     ,    .



> "     "  .


    ""?          84 .  ???     ,    ,      .
:   ,  .     -- ,    .     66

----------


## zorro_z

> ,    ,      .


  ! ,    - 100 000,     ,       60 000 -   ? ,    100 000,   -  ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?


   .        60    .

----------


## asher13

! ,      6%       1 .2007,        ..  , ..    ,         ,

----------


## .

> ! ,      6%       1 .2007,        ..  , ..    ,         ,


        /   .     .

----------


## asher13

! :yes:

----------


## zori1

Help!
  -     4 .2007 (  ),    ?   ?   :Wink:

----------


## rain man

,

  6%,  ,      ;  /   ; , ,      (.) ;  ;   (  10000 .)  ;  ;       .   ,      :Smilie: . 

:    , /,   .,      ( 100000 ). ,     ,        70%   ,    ,      90000 .        63000  - 9%()         ,     .

   (  )  ,            .     , ,    ,        ,         ,    .          - .      ,              :Smilie: .

:     ? ,           ,   .    ?      ?     !?

    .

----------


## .

> ?


  .

----------

> .


     ?

----------


## .

.     ,    ,     .          13%,     .     .



> ,    ,        ,


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> 13%,     .


            30%...     ?    ,       ""...

----------


## .

> ?


 ,         :Wink:          . ,   .    ,       .          :Smilie:

----------

-   ?

         ,      ?

    . 
     ,      , ..        .        .
        ,   ,      .          ?

----------


## rain man

.

.         .

           ?

.         .


          ,        .      :         (  ,       -   ),         ,   ,          :Smilie:  )?

    ,     .  ,        (      !?)    ,      ,       , 2 (    )        (  ),     .

,       ,            "".

----------

> :


  - .

----------


## _

> 1. 1000
> 2. .   , 
> 84 - 70
> 70 - 68


  ,    
87-75
75-68
 ? (    ...)

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

> .


, , ....

----------

> ,    
> 87-75
> 75-68
>  ? (    ...)


   70      ?!     !!?

----------


## .

,     .     .

----------

> ,     .     .


 ,   .

----------


## genja

, :
    ,      , "                          

    ?    ,    1  ()        ?

----------


## .

.
 -,     ,    ,      ,    :Wink:

----------


## genja

> .
>  -,     ,    ,      ,


  .
   ?    ,  9%   .

    ,   ,   ?
  ,    ,  -      .

----------


## .

> ?    ,  9%   .


        13%.

----------


## genja

> 13%.


 , ?
 -  - ,   ,  15%,     (  ),     .
   ,      9%.
1)    -  ?

2)          ,      ?

3)   ,         ,     ? ,   ,  ,   ?      ?  -     ?

  -  .

----------


## .

*genja*,       ?    ,        ? 



> ?


        -  .
   ,       ,

----------


## atljhjdf

-,           2007 ( . ,  84   )   2008? !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## zorro_z

> -  .
>    ,       ,


   ?             ,   10 000.     - -     ,      .  .    .

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,     -       .      .
       .   ,

----------


## genja

> *genja*,       ?    ,        ?


,      .
    -     ,  ,   ,     ,     .
..       /    .
 - , .
     ,  13%    ?

,    ,       min 10 ..     ?

[/QUOTE]        -  .
   ,       ,   [/QUOTE]

.

----------


## zorro_z

> *zorro_z*,     -       .      .
>        .   ,


,       -   !



> ,   10 000.


   ?

----------


## .

> ,  13%    ?


   9%    ,      .  ,            9%.




> ,  ,   ,     ,     .


        ?        ?

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,       ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,   10 000


   ?

----------


## zorro_z

> ?


 ,  !     ..   ,        -         ( !) -        ,    ( ).

----------


## .



----------


## Feminka

> ( !)


,    



> ,    ( ).


,          ,   /    .

----------


## genja

> 9%    ,      .  ,            9%.


    -     (  -    )     (  -  , ,...)?
     - .    ,    .

 [/QUOTE]       ?        ?[/QUOTE]

 ,   , ..     .

   ?    ?     , ..  20 . ..,   ,       ,     ,        ?

----------


## Feminka

> -     (  -    )     (  -  , ,...)?


 ,         .

----------


## .

> ,   , ..     .


            .     ,     /,    .



> -     (  -    )


 .     .

----------


## tasi_18

, !  ,        3  2008.  /  3  2008  ,     .     3     ,     .      ?

----------

> , !  ,        3  2008.  /  3  2008  ,     .     3     ,     .      ?


     9      ?

----------


## tasi_18

-   ,       9 ,    3  2008

----------


## .

*tasi_18*,      . 
    ,     13%

----------


## tasi_18

,      .   ,      ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

..

----------

> ..


,  ,

----------


## Feminka

:Smilie:

----------


## tasi_18

[QUOTE=Feminka;51837565]      :Smilie: [/QUO

 ,   ... 

    ,      3  2008,     2008

----------


## .

> 2008


  .     .

----------


## Feminka

:Wow:

----------


## tasi_18

,    ,       :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## tasi_18

> ?


  :Smilie:  (-,    )

----------


## tasi_18

!! ,       ?  :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

> 28.      
> 1.   ,                 .      ,    ,     .


        .

----------


## tasi_18

:Smilie:

----------


## omma

, ,   ,    ,     1,   9 . ,  ,   .     (   10    ),    " "  :yes:   ,   .     ,               .
 - ,   -        . , ,   - //    ?   ,  . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## omma

,      :Smilie: 
 , ,      , ?      ?     ?

   ,  .      ,   500 .   .   ?   ,         ,     ""  ? ,       ? ,  ?

----------


## .

> , ,      , ?


 -      ,    



> ,   500 .   .   ?


  .  ,    .

----------

> -      ,    
>   .  ,    .


   ,    ,   600 000 .        .      . (.6 115-).

----------


## .

**,   -  .      ,   .    ,  
     .   .
,          .          .

----------


## -7

> ,    ,   600 000 .        .      . (.6 115-).


 ... -  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*-7*,

----------


## -7

> ... -  ?


 **,        :yes:

----------


## Zh.K.

(  96, 97):

     -            ?        ,    .           ? 

      ""?
-,   , , , 365   ,   365 ,    280    280 ,    -   

- ,     ?

----------

> ""?

----------

,   .  :Frown: 
, 15%,    2007 . 1    .     2007         .        :
1.   ,  , .  .  .    /.   10000.     ?
2.      2007      2008?
 ,     ,      .

----------


## 55

(   ),
     -  ,             ,      6%.  ,     53000,00   ,      6%=3180,00,        53000,00    ,   (  . ) 49820,00 ?  -    ?

----------


## .

* 55*, -      ,     -.

----------


## 55

!

----------


## Murmushonok

,  ,    2-  2008.      ? 
.. , ,         10000 ,  . 900 ,   ? , ,     5000,     450 ,      3000,   270 . ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## _

> (  96, 97):
> 
>      -            ?        ,    .           ? 
> 
>       ""?
> -,   , , , 365   ,   365 ,    280    280 ,    -   
> 
> - ,     ?


.   ?     ?

----------

,! -    ......  ()    1  2009...  6%...   ?       ? ,...

----------



----------


## Feminka

> ?


99

----------


## Di777

312-      ( -   ,  - ). ..      1 . , ,        :       ?    ()

----------


## Dupot

,  ,      ,     9%,   13%?

----------


## Feminka

9%.

----------


## tinkaer

,     ?

----------


## Feminka

, ,   , -    .

----------


## Dupot

9%?
  ,  9%        ,      ,     0,     13%.
    9 %?

----------


## tinkaer

-   ?

----------


## Feminka

- ,   9%.

----------


## Dupot

. .
!

----------


## .

, ,         .     2009.   ()   ,         .

----------


## .

, , -   .

----------


## .



----------

!   2001   ,    ,     ,     ,  2010      3       ? .

----------

?

----------


## .

1  2011    .    .      10    .
   - ,

----------

.                 ...  2010     ,       ...

----------


## lim

> -     (  -    )    
> .     .


    ?

           10700, , ,       ,    ,            ?

 .

----------


## .

> 10700, , ,       ,    ,            ?


 .       /   ,   -  .

----------


## lim

> .       /   ,   -  .


 :Frown:                  ?

           ,  __       ,             ?

    ,        ,       ,    -    - , -   .

----------


## Andyko

,   -     , , ;
      10 ,     100  ,   ?

----------


## lim

> ,   -     , , ;
>       10 ,     100  ,   ?


    ,          ,      .

----------


## .

*lim*,   -   .       (       ),     .  ? ,           .

----------


## lim

> *lim* *,       *    .


   -    ?

----------


## .

*lim*,       :Smilie:     - .      .          ,   . 
, ,  .    ,        :Frown:

----------


## 35

.
    ,  :
 ,   ,     ,                 ( 2010)  - 11  2011 ,   01  2011 ,    ,     2010   -  2011 . 
          ?
      ,     .

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## SvetaKartinka

!
           2010      .    6%  1  ,      ,      .
:
1.     ?
2.       ?
3.    ?

!!!!

----------


## .

*SvetaKartinka*,     - ,          
  ,         
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/224349/

----------


## SvetaKartinka

!!!!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Lemori

-   ...     15%.        .     .      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lemori

:yes:

----------


## Nia

6%     .        /    ,    ,       .       .    2010 .      2 ,    .  ,       =  .  ,     .  
        ?       ?    ?    , ..     ?              ,  ?

----------


## __

,      ,    :
1.         (),    : "           2011 .   __  _________."?              , ?
2.   -    ,        ?    500 ..,     ...?       ...   :Smilie: ? 
3.      ,               13%,   ,      ?    2012 .       13%,    9%?
 !

----------


## __

-     .

----------


## Nia

.
1.       . :    .
2.     .   ,      500 ..    .
3.        13%      ,     9 %,      .

----------


## __

> .
> 1.       . :    .
> 2.     .   ,      500 ..    .
> 3.        13%      ,     9 %,      .


Nia, .

----------

> *SvetaKartinka*,     - ,          
>   ,         
> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/224349/


            2010 . 
    1,  .2.  2010 ( 6%),    () .       2010 ?    ?

----------

, ,  .         ?
  ,   2011    ""  ( 15%-)=300 ..
  ( )   2 000 ..
     :      ?

----------


## .

,    .       ,   .      .                  ,

----------

> 1,  .2.  2010 ( 6%),    () .       2010 ?    ?


 1,2  2010 .   - ,  . ,    ,  ,         .

----------


## .

** ,      ?           :Frown:

----------

,      .

----------


## Nastya85

.    15%

1.      ,   .    ,  ,           :
-    84.1

-    . 240

2.    ,      .    .     ,       ,        (   1 .2013.)?
         9%   ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

> (   1 .2013.)?


 99


84-75

----------


## Nastya85

> ;


      ?

----------


## Nastya85

> 99
> 
> 
> 84-75


    ,    ?

----------

84

----------


## Nastya85

> 84


 84.1,   , ,     84.2  ,           ?

----------

, ,

----------


## Nastya85

> , ,


      2012.   ,  ,    .     ,     ,      ?

----------

.          ,    .

----------


## Nastya85

> .          ,    .


    ,     ,         ()      .

----------

,

----------


## Nastya85

> ,


    1 ,  ,  ,   2012.   ,   ,       ?
   :
1.  5081
   ,       - 2520
9 . -   ,       - 2520
 -   ,       - 5980

 1     5081  , 2-3     ,     5980,    ?
       ,     ?

----------

*Nastya85*,

----------


## Nastya85

> *Nastya85*,


..     
1. 99 68 5081
2.    (   )
3.    (   )
4 . 99 68 (-5081)
        99 68 5980
 ?

----------

?

----------


## Nastya85

> ?


 252000  318858

----------

30.06.12 99-68- (-5081)

----------


## Nastya85

:
1 . 99.01.1  68.12  (5081)
  30.06.12 99-68- (-5081)    252000  318858
 9        252000  325353
             99.01.1 68.12 (5980)     598000  630041

?

      :
  1 .  (5)                          99.01.1  68.12  (5)
  (9)                     99.01.1  68.12   (4)
 9  (16)                          99.01.1  68.12   (6)
  (21)                             99.01.1  68.12   (5)
 ?

----------

9   6,  7,   ,

----------


## Nastya85

> 9   6,  7,   ,


   ,  , .       ?

----------



----------


## Nastya85

**,
 .    2012.        84 70000 , ..      .
 1 .2013.  . 99    190000 .,     , ?
  ,      ,   ,   2012.      ,      , ..    1 .   ?
1. 190000 ?

2. 190000-70000=120 000 .?

----------


## Nastya85

,   .    /   .

----------


## tinkaer

*Nastya85*, 
      ?           ,   ,    .

----------


## Nastya85

> *Nastya85*, 
>       ?           ,   ,    .


     ?
      ?  ?   ?

----------


## tinkaer

84        ,        .       ,   .      -   2014  .

----------


## Nastya85

> 84        ,        .       ,   .      -   2014  .


       2012.,    ,         2013?

----------


## tinkaer

,        84 ,    ,         ,      ,   ))))

----------


## Nastya85

.  ,        ( ).
 ,    ,   






.                                                                                                                                             28  2012 



            ,   ,  ,  : ,  : ,   : ,



:

1.   ,   2011 ,       ,   <>.

2.     2011      <>     .

3.     2011     :

-   ;

-     ;

-   ,   ;

-  ;

-    .

4.      2011  ,   ,          <>

5.          26  2012 .



:

1.       ,       .

2.        ,       

3.                (. 1 . 29       08.02.1998  N 14-     )





                                                                    ______________ / .. /

    ,   ?

----------


## tinkaer



----------


## Nastya85

> 


       ()      ,    ,      99 .,    84,  ,     .      ?

  1





.  15  2011 .



,   , 25  1989  ,   14 06  446000,   05.10.2004.,   : .  .  . 47  . 59.




:

   1  2011 .   500 000,00 (  )  00 .        .     45000,00 (   )  00  15  2011 .,   9%   500 000,00 ( )  00 . 
     15  2011 .   155 000,00 (   )  00 , 13  2011 .   150000,00 (  )  00 , 15  2011 .   150 000, 00 (  )  00

----------


## .

> 1.   ,   2011 ,       ,   <>.


    ?  :Wow:  




> .


 -    ,        .     ?           ,  ?

----------


## Nastya85

> ?  
> 
>  -    ,        .     ?           ,  ?


    ,   ,      ,     (((  . .
     ().

----------


## mvf

. [  ] 
, [. . .],       "[ ]",     - 100%,    :
 1.     [ ]  [ ]        "[ ]" [. . .]   [  ] .
 2.      []     .
 : [. . .] []

----------


## 7

!
   ..        2008  ,    .
   !!
    -,     ,          .
       , ,  ,    ,    ,     .
            ?      , ,     ?
       1  2013  ,        1            ?
        ?     250 ,         ?(    -  ).   ,       ,          ?           ? .

----------


## tinkaer

,             .



> 1  2013  ,        1            ?


  :Smilie: 
 ,       1  (     ),          -    .

      -           .
       .

----------


## saigak

> 1  2013  ,        1            ?


,      .




> ?


 




> ,       ,          ?


   ,    .  .





> ?


 .



> 2008  ,    .


    ?   ...




> ?      , ,     ?


   100.......    .

----------


## tashemetova

!            ():
      3   ,    .      ( ,     )    ?

----------


## umka2014

> ,             .
> 
>       -           .
>        .


 !        /       -??     ,   .....
,   9%  ,    :"    ,    (  ,          ),         .  ,     :           ,            ."

----------


## .

> /       -??

----------


## umka2014

, ))  ))
_[censored]_
 -.,      2013    2014    . ,   9%        2013      (-  1370 ), ?  ?

----------


## .

,  1  2015     13%.
  , 
   2-   .

----------


## umka2014

-      ))))
! 2 ,  3 ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## zak1c

> 1  2015     13%


   ?

----------


## .

.     -  ?  :Wink:

----------


## Oksana35

!
,  .
   15%,     .   -  ,  .      9 . 
    .  . 
   - 9      , ..   1      ?
    ?    9    .      .    .
         1    ?

  1 8.3 -       ,    ?

84.01/75.02 - , 75.02/68.01 -    -  ?

            ?

      ,  -    ?

       ?

    ,    ,    ? 
           ?

-       ?

      .

----------


## .

> ?


   .

----------


## Oksana35

> .


, ,    -   .      1    99 .

----------


## umka2014

.  1370?         (  )?
 1 8.2 .3.0      ,    ?
   Oksana35?

----------


## gnews

> 9      , ..


30 .




> ?


  2-.




> -    ?


.




> ?


.





> ?


.




> ?


  " " -                     .  ,                     ,                .





> 


   .         () , ..             (      ,        ) ,      ()                   ().

----------


## gnews

> ()


http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/mf84.htm
http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/chistaktiv.htm

----------


## Oksana35

*gnews*,    ! :Smilie: 
  30        2 ,     ,      ...

 -  ,              ?    ,       ..

----------


## gnews

> 


.  ,    ,   ..     -. . 29  " " http://base.garant.ru/12109720/

----------


## Oksana35

*gnews*, , ,   ..

----------


## sss2006

,         2015 ?    9  13%

----------


## .



----------


## sss2006

?

----------


## .



----------


## repko2

,,     .   2014    .    2014    9%.     .   ??

----------


## .

13%

----------


## repko2

..       13%?

----------


## .

,

----------


## saigak

*.*,       ?     . ..,

----------


## .

,    .       ,    ,

----------


## zak1c

*.*,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## repko2

,!)

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,


 , ,  ...





> .


...

----------


## .

*saigak*,   ?        .  .

----------


## saigak

> .


   .    .   .
   .:   ,     .      ,     ....,      , ,  ...? :Embarrassment:

----------

*saigak*,    .

----------


## saigak

...     ...




> ..       13%?





> ,





> ,    .


 :Confused:

----------


## .

*saigak*,

----------


## saigak

*.*, ,    ....       ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## predprinimatel2020

!!   :
  -     2014  + 1  2015.
  -       1      -    -      2014 ,   1  -   .            -      

       1 ,   1 .         ?
      ?     ..." "   :Wink: 

   -          ?       ,        .
    - , ,    ...            .
     ,     -      ,

----------


## saigak

> -          ?       ,        .


.      ,    




> 1 ,   1 .         ?


 ,

----------


## zak1c

> 


     ?

----------


## 2009

, 
1)          9  13% ?
2)        . .  2014       ?  ? 
3)      2014..     2015,    13% -          ?

----------


## 2009

4)      2015.,   30.12.2014,           ?  1  2015    2014 ?

----------


## ann67

1) . 
2) ,  .     . 
3) . 
4)      30.12?

----------


## 2009

4)     4  ???

1)          ?   ,     ....     284.   -     ...?




> 2) 9  -  ,           ,     1  ,       ,   ,      ;

----------


## .

*2009*,  4       2014 .         .           .   4   ,     .
       .

----------


## 2009

*.*, 
.    2015.       13% ?

----------


## 2009

*.*, 
.    2015.       13% ?

----------


## gnews

> 2015.       13%


. 
       ( . .284  .3. .1)

----------

,
    2 -   -  ?         ?      - ?

----------

?
 !

----------


## saigak

?

----------

> ?


     ,       .
    02.02.2015    12.02.2015 -  ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## ann67

> ?


          .         1   .      -   60 .

----------


## 2009

,    1 ?  ?  ,  ...

----------

> .         1   .      -   60 .


           II  2014 . -   ,      ,   ,    .

----------

> .


      ,   ,    -     1 ?

----------


## .

> ,


        1

----------


## ann67

.      ,      .        .  ,     .

----------

> 1


 ,         ,  .

----------


## zak1c

> ,


   ?

----------

> ?


 :-)

----------


## Oksana35

. , ,        ..    1370        ,     2   ?       2351 "   "        ?,        1370 .. - .     ?   ,     ..

----------


## Oksana35

,       http://garant-vrn.ru/vopros-otvet/vo150514/
     ,       . 
  , ,   ,          2,            ,      ..?
     ?

----------


## Oksana35

-        ,        ?...))

----------


## WildDrive

, ,        (  / , / ).
         (!) .      4       84   ,       . :       2017 ,   ,     ? ,    84  (+),  ,       ?     2014 ,     ? ,   ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . :       2017 ,


 2017  ,   2017   .   - ,                   .

----------


## WildDrive

> 2017  ,   2017   .   - ,                   .


     ,  2014,    2018?  .

     ,     ,  " ,    ()  ",   -   .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  2014,    2018?


 ,    , "      ... "

----------


## WildDrive

> ,    , "      ... "


   ,  ,       .   ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.




> ,


        ?    ,      ?

----------


## WildDrive

> ?    ,      ?


 .  :Smilie:      (   )   ,   .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      -           ,     .

----------

.  ..   2013 ... "0"....    600000(   )...            ( )    . , . .

----------


## gnews

> 600000


..       600 ,    0 ?

----------

